# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  A filtragem Biologica baseia-se na ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Santos Dias

Não posso deixar de optar pelo mais logico ,só posso optar pelo uzo de animais filtradores (Sociologicamente falando) o Ambiênte agradece e os animais tambem

----------

